# Forked River, NJ-Beaut. 8 yr. old Male Golden Ret. Spike



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spike*

I just emld. all of the New Jersey Golden Rescues for Spike!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Spike II!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

He is sweet, i hope someone adopts him quick! if i had the room i would !! but 3 dogs and 3 kids is what i have now..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spike*

Haven't heard back from the rescues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Facebook*

Someone on Facebook posted that the Humane Society wants an adopter for him rather than a rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for SPIKE II!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Aw, what a sweetheart. I hope he finds a wonderful home soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping Spike up. Can't believe he hasn't been adopted.
Never heard back from any of the rescues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

Were you able to find anything out about Spike II??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spike still needs adopter or rescue*

*Spike still needs an adopter or rescue. Says he is at the Lacey shelter with his friend Duggan.*


Associated Humane Popcorn Park Shelter's Photos - Dogs Available For Adoption | Facebook


Spike II (19662)
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Forked River, NJ | Spike II (19662)
Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Forked River, NJ 
Large • Adult • Male 

I am Spike, an 8 year old male Golden Retriever. I arrived at the shelter a little hard on my luck. I was underweight and very hungry. The nice people here took me in and fed me and nursed me back to health. Now that I am getting back on my feet I would really like to go to a home where I can find my own person or people to call my own. I am sweet, gentle and easy-going. I will be a best friend to someone who loves me. Will you love me and let me into your life and home? 
If interested please visit our Forked River Shelter. We are open Mon. – Fri. from 12:00 P. M. - 6:00 P. M.; and Sat. & Sun. 12:00 P. M. – 5:00 P. M. for directions call 609-693-1900. There is an adoption donation required. The society cannot accept personal checks but we do accept Visa, MC, AE, Discover and cash. As part of our adoption process, we must have proof of residency. Homeowners must show proof of ownership; landlord approval is...

I am Spike, an 8 year old male Golden Retriever. I arrived at the shelter a little hard on my luck. I was underweight and very hungry. The nice people here took me in and fed me and nursed me back to health. Now that I am getting back on my feet I would really like to go to a home where I can find my own person or people to call my own. I am sweet, gentle and easy-going. I will be a best friend to someone who loves me. Will you love me and let me into your life and home? If interested please visit our Forked River Shelter. We are open Mon. – Fri. from 12:00 P. M. - 6:00 P. M.; and Sat. & Sun. 12:00 P. M. – 5:00 P. M. for directions call 609-693-1900. There is an adoption donation required. The society cannot accept personal checks but we do accept Visa, MC, AE, Discover and cash. As part of our adoption process, we must have proof of residency. Homeowners must show proof of ownership; landlord approval is required for renters before an adoption can be approved.And as always we thank you for your kindness in opening your heart & home to a Society orphan.

Read More about this Pet 

Read Less 

More about Spike II (19662)
Pet ID: 19662 • Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots • House trained • Primary color: Red, Chestnut or Orange • Coat length: Long 
Spike II (19662)'s Contact Info
Popcorn Park / AHS-Forked River, Forked River, NJ 

•609-693-1900

[email protected]

•See more pets from Popcorn Park / AHS-Forked River 

http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=NJ03

•For more information, visit Popcorn Park / AHS-Forked River's Web site.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NJ03.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up for Spike!


----------

